# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 14)



## ripjack13 (Mar 30, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a new weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer and vote in the polls...._

*What is the most important tool in your shop?*




_

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement_


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

My microwave. Yep gotta have dry wood an I course hot food for the long nights of turning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 30, 2014)

The one between my ears and my hands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2014)

I agree with Greg- the grey matter and hands. 
Probably measuring devises. Now for the spinners- it would have to be the broom-gettin rid of all the chips!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Mar 31, 2014)

I also agree with Greg - brain and hands. They're involved in every aspect of work, and if you're not involving the brain, you're messing stuff up and failing to use the best safety device available to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 31, 2014)

Greg did nail it. I teach beginning motorcycle riding and I tell the students the muscle that will be the most tired by the end of the weekend is the one between their ears. I feel the same about being in the shop with all these tools just looking for the chance to cut, rip, stab, jamb, and every other adjective a piece of you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 2, 2014)

My wood stove...........that way I never make any mistakes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 2, 2014)

I've thought about this a lot. Greg is right of course but for actual tools I wiil say my Ryoba Saw. I have accomplished a lot with this tool. One is so tough though. Since I have gotten my Worksharp I've been using my planes quite a bit. My wife kept my Camphor shavings to use as Poopa rie or is that potpourri?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Apr 3, 2014)

My finger-eating bandsaw.

1. Rounds bowl blanks to save time on the lathe
2. Since I almost cut my finger off, reminded me about shop safety
3. Can use it to make planks of cool wood, like a mini-mill
4. Can do scroll work because of interchangeable blade widths

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 3, 2014)

After the grey matter, for me it's the drafting board. Once I get an idea in my head, getting it down on paper, whether it's flat work, or spinning can help me figure out the best way to do it. Although I can't tell you how many times the finished product and the drawing are miles apart :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

